# What's up Bake?



## Kyle (Jan 23, 2002)

I saw you just joined, welcome!

    - Kyle


----------



## bryans (Jan 23, 2002)

He's a new dad, he'll reply at 4 AM during mid bottle. That's the most productive time of the day.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 24, 2002)

Clearly you have some experience with that 

    - Kyle


----------



## Bake (Jan 24, 2002)

Thanks!  I found this site from the links page on your web page.

I think that we're mostly done with middle of the night feedings.     I'm really hoping my sanity will return once I start getting some sleep again.  Bryan, my sanity will return, right?  Right?!?


----------



## bryans (Jan 24, 2002)

Your sanity will return for the brief few months between him sleeping thru the nights and learning to walk. Its like a tease, one of God's little jokes.....


----------



## Kyle (Jan 26, 2002)

Hey Fred!  I saw you just joined too, welcome!

    - Kyle


----------



## warder (Feb 5, 2002)

whats up guys. good to be hear. great class tonight kyle, as always.
fred


----------



## Icepick (Feb 5, 2002)

Great class?!?   :wah: 

Ribs feel pretty good, but I'm on a steady diet of Advil.  Bone scan tomorrow, 10:40 am.  I miss my BJJ.


----------



## warder (Feb 5, 2002)

What happend to you "icepick"? How and when did you get hurt?


----------



## Icepick (Feb 5, 2002)

Fred -

It's been a nagging rib injury since last March.  I finally got a 2nd opinion because it hadn't gotten any better in a long time.  I think it happened when one of the guys did an escape from Kesa gatame, pushing my head away with the hamstring, but it hasn't healed because I'm a dope that just keeps training.  I'll see what the doc says, and hopefully be back soon.

- Kevin


----------



## warder (Feb 5, 2002)

Sorry to hear that, hope all goes well tomorrow. I miss you choking me out with my  own arm or clothes.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by warder _
> *whats up guys. good to be hear. great class tonight kyle, as always.
> fred *



Hey Fred, thanks man, good to hear!

    - Kyle


----------



## Kyle (Feb 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Icepick _
> *I'll see what the doc says, and hopefully be back soon.
> *



Good luck, I sure hope it's good news.

    - Kyle


----------



## Bake (Feb 6, 2002)

Icepick,

You wouldn't have liked last night's class anyway; we did TWO "warm-up" drills with animal names in 'em.  Bear crawl, _and_ monkey climbs bananna tree.  Of course, I was partnered with big Jason, so it was more like "big monkey climbs bananna tree sappling in a tropical storm".


----------



## Icepick (Feb 6, 2002)

Thanks for the update and good wishes guys.

The tech said everything looks good.  My back feels pretty good, but I've been on a steady diet of anti-inflammatories.  I hope it's healing and it's not just the drugs masking it.  All ask the doc when I can come back, but I don't think it will be too long.  Wouldn't want to miss any millipedes!   

Has the madman been coming without me?  I haven't spoken to Moran in a while.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Icepick _
> *[...]Wouldn't want to miss any millipedes!
> 
> Has the madman been coming without me?  I haven't spoken to Moran in a while. *



Oh, don't worry, there's plenty to go around :uhoh:  Glad to hear it's not serious.

Yep, the madman was in class last night.

And you'll be happy to note that Fred brought another 250lb dude to check out the class  

    - Kyle


----------



## Icepick (Feb 7, 2002)

It's great that Fred keeps bringing the big'uns.  I'd hate  to see Bake grapple someone who is less than 2x his size.  I think I'm gonna come & watch Saturday.  What are we working on, anyway?


----------



## warder (Feb 7, 2002)

Kevin, are you going to be at that knife seminar that renegade is teaching in rochester on feb23rd? I was reading about that yesterday and think i might attend?
fred


----------



## Icepick (Feb 7, 2002)

I dunno Fred, if I go, I am likely to be uke...  If I can get some assurances from Tim that I won't get beat up, I'll probably go.


----------



## warder (Feb 7, 2002)

my knowledge of modern arnis and fma is limited at best. what exactly will this seminar entail? if you know that is? I have really no weapons training at all  and have always been facinated with escrima and stick fighting, so i think this would be a good place for me to get a taste of modern arnis.


----------



## Icepick (Feb 7, 2002)

Fred -

I'm going to train with Tim tonight, so I'll know more then.  Usually, he would cover some knife x knife techniques, as well as defending empty hand against the knife.  Should be fun!


----------



## warder (Feb 7, 2002)

thanks alot kevin. let me know what is exactly going on, id appreciate it. hopefully ill see you in person saturday. im really interested in going. is there alot of these seminars around in this area. buffelo is to far for me to come train with reguraly, but im all about taking road trips for 1 and 2 day seminars. like i said i have a real intrest in fma, there is just  no where in my area to really study it. so ill take whatever training i  can get my hands on.
fred


----------

